# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Vendo Plantones de olivo

## TECNIAGRO

Hola como están ponemos a la venta mas de 1000 plantas de olivo listas para ser trasplantadas, estamos ubicados en la ciudad de Bella union el paraíso de las aceitunas en la provincia de Caraveli. 
Cualquier consulta a nuestro teléfono/whatsapp 916439884 
También realizamos la preparación de platas a pedido en las variedades sevillana y manzanillo.Temas similares: ZARZAMORA. VENDO PLANTONES Vendo Plantones de Granada Wonderfull VENDO PLANTONES DE MORA (BLACKBERRIES) VENDO PLANTONES DE ZARZAMORA (Berries) vendo chacra 7.5 hectareas de olivo

----------

